# Underwater photos from Bonaire



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

We just got back from a great dive trip to Bonaire. Here's a few I snapped underwater.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*Part 2*


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

nice and clear, ya got any more ?
looking for something to draw.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Terry G. said:


> nice and clear, ya got any more ?
> looking for something to draw.


What are you looking for? I have some pics of a shipwreck we dove that might make a cool drawing. I also have some pictures of a group of tarpon that joined us for our night dives if you want something fish-related. I've got pictures of coral heads/reef also if that's something you would be interested in. I came back with hundreds of pictures so just point me in the right direction and I'll upload some more.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

beautiful photos - Bonaire is on my list of places I'd like to visit.

isn't the lionfish an non-native/invasive species? Are they doing anything about trying to remove them there?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> beautiful photos - Bonaire is on my list of places I'd like to visit.
> 
> isn't the lionfish an non-native/invasive species? Are they doing anything about trying to remove them there?


You are correct about the lionfish. They are doing everything they can to get rid of them. I assume most of the Carribean has similar programs going on. Lots of spearfishing, restaraunts cooking them, etc. Supposedly they taste good, but I don't think I'd be brave enough to try cleaning one!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

well normally i prefer fish closer to the gulf coast but and good fish picture that would make a wall hanger and i would like to do a look see at the ship wreck also.

have you seen any of my work ?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

really great shots. Love the color and how clear they are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

For a newbie those sure are nice. :cheers:...

Always been partial to morays.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Not bad... I'd about forgotten what a fish looked like. (-:]


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Terry G. said:


> well normally i prefer fish closer to the gulf coast but and good fish picture that would make a wall hanger and i would like to do a look see at the ship wreck also.
> 
> have you seen any of my work ?


I haven't seen any of your work but I would love to. I'll finish going through my pics this weekend (work is consuming me after being gone for a week and a half). I'll post some of the tarpon pictures - those might make a good subject. The shipwreck might be good as well.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like that turtle! Nice work, stranger!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

www.terry-g.net/ink.html


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Terry G. said:


> www.terry-g.net/ink.html


I love your artwork Terry! Here's a couple more from the trip you might be interested in. I am planning on finishing all of the photos and uploading them to my smugmug site this weekend. Once that is done, I'll send you a link so you can go look at everything.

Peacock Flounder:









Tarpon - seven of these joined us every night for our night dives. They stayed very close to us and used our lights to find food. They varied in size from about 4-7'.









You can see all the baitfish lit up in this one









This is a shot from the wreck of the Hilma Hooker. I didn't get a lot of photos of this wreck because it was a fairly deep dive with a lot of current and my wife went through her air pretty quickly. You can read more about the wreck here: http://www.caribinn.com/hilmahooker.html









Yours truly









Reef shots


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------

